# Need referrals for fencing, septic, well system, pouring driveway



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

We will be constructing a new home through SS STEELE within the next year or so, and right now, I'm trying to get estimates so I have an idea of how much money to save up for down payment to go w/ lot equity. 

Does anybody have or had any of the above installed recently who can give good referrals/share the cost involved? I imagine I can pour the driveway myself as it won't be a super long driveway, but if the cost isn't too high, I'd rather just have it done professionally, as my last DIY was a fence, and I just don't have the patience/time to do that work.

Thanks!


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

This site is by zip code and fairly accurate for creating a budget 


http://www.homewyse.com/


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I would be glad to do the fencing for you.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Where at? Just curious... one is going up in my neck of the woods. Saw the ss steel sign 

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Not taking away from SS Steele but have you looked at Heritage Homes. When I was shopping I talked to their sales rep which is actually a forum member. They have some awesome plans and most all their upgrades are very very reasonably priced. I was looking at a 1800-1900 sqft. house with quite a bit upgrades and it was juts a little over $100k.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

You get what you pay for

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

